# Some Customers take Advantage of Instacarts indetical items counting as 1 item



## Slyone (Sep 12, 2017)

So the other day i get an Instacart order for 40 gallons of milk and since Instacart counts that as only one item I only got paid .40 cents and 3.50 for delivery . and unfortunately the delivery was 11 miles away so ended up wasting almost an hour on this order .. this was delivered to an Indian restaurant and of course they did not tip .. so obviously Instacard needs to do something about this silly rule of 1 identical items only equals one item even if someone orders a thousand of that item or next thing you know you will get people ordering 1000 cases of water which would take a semi to deliver and they still would only pay .40 to the shopper.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I can’t believe how low the pay is. Even if it were just 1 gallon of milk, instead of the 40, that pay is still horrible.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Next time just mark the item as out of stock. I did a delivery for 14 gallons of milk. Just like yours I delivered to a restaurant. Zero tip. Fortunately the zone I was working was paying $9.70 per batch so it wasn't nearly as bad as yours.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You're working Instacart without the hourly guarantee? 

Instafail dude.


----------



## Slyone (Sep 12, 2017)

they don't have guaranteed hourly in my region. its not all bad one order you can make a measly 4.00 on and the next 50 dollars so it does balance out in the end.


----------

